# 2010 Havanese Forum Calendar ON SALE NOW!



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

All the pages can be viewed here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622136612184/

Ok, so trying to hook up my paypal with Melissa's old paypal is posing some problems, So she will be redirecting the banner ads to my own webpage.

We will also be advertising on the yahoo lists as well, and on ebay to try to raise as much money as possible for the HCA!

In the meantime, here is the link! Mail-outs will happen shortly after we get back from Chicago.

http://www.eximiusphotography.com/Eximius_photography_By_Jordan_Faust/2010_Havanese_Calendar.html

Thanks everybody!

Enjoy!
Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just ordered mine! :becky:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

me, too! Thanks for all your hard work, Ryan.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just ordered mine!! Can't wait - it looks fabulous!!! Thanks everyone for all your work!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

teee heee. I am getting mine hand delivered today. OK you can call me a havabrat if you must :wink:. But I promise to post pictures of Riley, Monte, Jasper and Cash and a surprise as well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Ryan!! I've gotten mine ordered, now.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Just ordered mine, Thanks for putting this together. I never did get you my pictures maybe next year.

Robin


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan! the Calendar is spectacular. So many pictures of so many our Neezers. You did a great job.

Everyone, you need to order this calendar! it is truly Havanastic!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Missy!



Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Also for those who haven't seen it, there is a very nice back cover as well. Great job Ryan  

P.S. I am still saying that after carrying all 4 boxes!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Got my order in! Thanks Ryan, it looks fantastic.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Sent my order, but was having trouble with my paypal account for some reason. I may order more (for relatives for x'mas) but will wait and see.

Thanks Ryan, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:bump:

it's also NEEZERIFIC!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just ordered mine. Can't wait !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

okay----now I am curious--and I know what happens to curious cats....ugh......but what is the back cover? Did you put Beamie? You sure should have,my friend!!!!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I tried to order but it wouldn't take my Visa card. I do use it daily so am sure it's working fine. Is there a problem, or is it just me? In case you can take my order by phone instead, if it is just me, I'm at 425-836-8259. Hope to hear back when this crazy week is well over ( THANKS!

(Don't have the Paypal alternative as my acct was deactivated when I refused their demand for my social security number.)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wahoo, just ordered mine! *Thank you again Ryan*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, you won't believe how RLHISTIC it is.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: (i've appointed myself the calendar cheerleeder)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL! You're funny Missy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are closeups of the front and back covers for anyone that wants to see!

Ryan


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I LOVE the calendar!!!!! Ryan is the official Calendar STUD!!! I wish I was going to Nationals with everyone! Have fun.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump::bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So how's it going in Chicago Ryan????


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Chicago is great! We have been staying downtown the last couple days to do the tourist thing, and then onto Lombard tomorrow!

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

all i have to say is when i saw the back off the calender i bawled my eyes out...just ask Julie she was there....i did not know....thank you all for sharing her in the calender she is my betzie boo and i will always always love her missing her now sooo much!!!! hugs to you all!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I've just placed my order. One for home and one for work.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly said she'd pick mine up for me in Chicago. Thanks again for doing such a great job, Ryan!:clap2:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Mine is getting picked up in Chicago too---- can't wait!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I guess I should have had mine hand-delivered from Chicago, too. Didn't think of it


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I guess I should have had mine hand-delivered from Chicago, too. Didn't think of it


Me too!:Cry:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:

Come on guys! Time to buy!! 

Remember, all proceeds will be donated to the Havanese Club of America!
Makes a great holiday gift!

http://www.eximiusphotography.com/Eximius_photography_By_Jordan_Faust/2010_Havanese_Calendar.html

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought mine, one for DH for Christmas but I gave it to him last night when I got home, and one for the rescue group we got Murphy from. 

You really have to see this calendar to appreciate it. It's big, lots of photos, lots of room to write on the squares, and the quality is fabulous, certainly worth every penny! 

Thanks again Ryan for working so hard to get it ready so we could all buy our copies in Chicago!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump::bump:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Ann. The calendar is just beautiful ! :rockon: I love the cover and I love the arrangement of the pictures on each page. It really showcases all kinds of Havs and their antics and I only wish it were 20 pages long so I could see more! :whoo:

Thanksgiving is coming, Christmas too, so now is a good time to get ahead of the rush and order your calendars now!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Finally got mine ordered today . . . Yea!!!! Can't wait to see it. BTW, how many did you sell in Chicago? I wonder if anyone from outside the Forum buys (and wonders who in the heck all those names are on the birthday squares? LOL)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Kathy,

Did not sell as many as I thought in Chicago. Thats ok though, it's still early!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised that you didn't sell out at the show in Chicago!! I was afraid that you might run out, and so ordered mine as soon as I could. You did an incredible job, from what I can see on the thread!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

For anyone that wants to see all the pages without Beamer modeling with it, here it is..:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622136612184/

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ha ha . . . we love Beamer modeling! When I get some more $$ to blow, I might order some more!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ordering more than one sounds like a good idea to me! They make good gifts! I ordered 7 last year! lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/4177709...7622136612184/

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Hey Ryan, I don't think my birthday request made it... even though the payment went through.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Rut Row....neither did Bentley's...but that's okay. The calendar is so fabulous, I don't mind at all just writing it in myself.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My sincere apolgies...I just realized the layout and I was looking at November. His B'day is there (December).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Next year...we should think about a coffee table book. It could be HUGE!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Coffee table book would be interesting! Lets get these calnedars sold first though! lol

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just wanted to update everyone on the mailing of the calendars, we ordered some bubble mailers to help protect them from getting any damage and are just waiting for those to arrive. I already printed labels for all those who have ordered already so once the mailers are in the process should be real fast on getting these out, we are hoping to have the first batch in the mail next week.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I picked up my calandar last night and it is FANTASTIC!!!
I LOVE how big it is and the pics are just wonderful!! I have flipped thru it a few times now, and my kids loved looking at all the dogs "who's that, who's this", it was cute!
Ryan, you did an awesome job, thanks again!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you all to who are helping to mail them! I can hardly wait!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Katie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The calendars are really really nice. They drew alot of attention in Chicago and I heard nothing but great comments on the photos and quality of it. Also----some commented on how you have room to write in the date square also.:clap2: Great job!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*they are very nice...*

You can tell they are high quality as they are shown small on the web and yet you can still make out the details of the photos. That is quite an accomplishment! Well done!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I bought mine at National's. They're beautiful. Ryan (and all his helpers) did a wonderful job.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Marianne!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Did I mention how Havagantic they are?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

So...is mine on the way to boring Eden yet? So looking forward to it...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam, 

Calendars will be shipping out this weekend from the lovely State of Massachusetts. Should not take to long to get to you, I hope!

Ryan


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone, You did a great job on the calendar Ryan and everyone else involved. You chose really good pictures and I love all of them. Hope everyone is enjoying the nationals too! I ordered my calendar and can't wait to see it!! Lots of laughs and good times, Colleen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wahoo :whoo: Thanks Leeann for mailing them out, can't wait! 

Ryan, since I live in a 'small town' where the mail is distributed by postmen on horses...I don't expect my calendar by Wednesday, one PS ain't fast enough, LOL.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam,

Whats a PS?? 

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump::bump:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Maryam,
> 
> Whats a PS??
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, it stands for *P*ferde *S*taerke aka horse power  You know when they talk about PS in cars? That's what it means.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't wait to get mine, when are the Canadian orders going to be mailed? Wish I could have gone to Chicago sounds like everyone had fun!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Angie,

I sent them on their way just this weekend! Not sure how long it will take to get out East though! Hopefully by end of week?

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just a thought------ Get a calendar for your Groomer. They will see how havanese should be groomed!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree Sally! Everyone should buy some as gifts to!! 
....The holidays are right around the corner..........

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just posted a bulletin to my myspace dog friends about the calendar.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Got mine in the mail today....FABULOUS !! Actually Missy described it even better....Havagantic !!! Thank you to all involved. Still going to get one more for my groomer.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Got mine in the mail today....FABULOUS !! Actually Missy described it even better....Havagantic !!! Thank you to all involved. Still going to get one more for my groomer.


Me too Ryan. 
Thanks


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yipeee I’m glad you girls got yours already.

I also wanted to update anyone who ordered 2 calendars. When I went to the post office on Sat. with my test mailers I found out putting 2 calendars in one mailer pushes the weight over 1 lb cause the freight to be much higher depending on where they were going, it was actually cheaper to mail each one individually including the cost of the mailers so please be on the look out for 2 pkg.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Megan...I saw that and thought how heartwarming to remember your Betzie this way. I pray that your heart is healing.
Debbie*


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

This may have been asked and answered already but how long does it take to get the calendar once it's ordered?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Right now the calendars are just starting to be mailed out. Remember that they are 2010 so you will get them plenty of time. I would say if you order one today 9/1, you will likley have it by 9/22 the latest (but likely more sooner). Since we are individually mailing them out and trying to mail them the cheapest way, so all proceeds can go to Havanese Club of America. We will take a weeks worth of orders when we get caught up to the post office at once.

But if you needed a calendar sent to a person by a special date or something, please include a note and we can try to do what is needed for you


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I completely understand and am in no hurry. Just curious. Thank you


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Everyone who has ordered in the past 2 weeks:
They are all shipped out now and should be arriving at your home in the next few days I hope! Orders received in the past couple days have not been sent out yet, but will be shortly. 

The reason the shipping is a bit behind is simple! We (all the people shipping) were in Chicago for the Specialty. 


Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is just barely September, so I think you guys are amazingly AHEAD of schedule, not behind.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got home and guess what was waiting for me????? Thanx!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> This is just barely September, so I think you guys are amazingly AHEAD of schedule, not behind.


AHEAD of schedule?? Not me I am not organized enough for that LOL

I'm so glad everyone is enjoying getting their calendars. Our goal is to try and do 1 shipment a week but as Amanda said any special request's please dont be affraid to ask.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Look what I got!!! :whoo: And it included Monte kisses (see envelope above the calendar)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You can see Monte's kisses a little better on this one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam, Pablo is just adorable! Thank you for sharing the pictures with us, showing your new forum calendar. Cute! 

I agree with Kimberly. You guys are doing GREAT ! There is still loads of time 'til the new calendar is needed.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori and I are thrilled at what the mail carrier brought to us today! :bounce:

A huge THANK YOU to all who were involved :hug:

I love it!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I just got them today! OMG I am probably going to have to order more. They are just gorgeous. Even more special is knowing stories about these lovely dogs that are pictured. This is the most fabulous calender I have ever gotten. Fantastic work Ryan.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, did Pablo recognize his two buddies?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got home today to find two packages waiting for me. One was a few orchids I had ordered. The other was the forum calendar. Who picked out the envelopes? Could hardly get mine open and I was too excited to go get a scissor. You guys did a fantastic job. The calendar is amazing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I sent one off to the lady who runs the rescue group we got Murphy from, she's so excited about it! I need to buy another one from Amanda at our playdate for my vet. I'm doing a basket for them for Christmas and I'm going to put a calendar in it. They go there for grooming too so they'll see all the beautiful doggies!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so glad everyone is enjoying getting the calendar's.

Maryam, GFETE Monte know's how much you love him.

Michele you made me laugh. I found the envelopes on line, we thought a bubble mailer would not only protect them from water damage if it rained but would also hopefully keep them from getting folded in half when the mail man goes to put it in people's mail boxes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whoo-hoo! Got my calendar today and am so thrilled! Great job, Ryan--it is amazing that you put this together SO quickly!! 

And, thank you for mailing them, all those who helped. Leeann, you sent mine off, and I felt so connected to you, just seeing your return address on my envelope, knowing that it had been in your house with you, Monte, and Riley! 

:first:

THANKS!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the very nice remarks on the calendars! I'm glad you are all enjoying them!

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine came today . . 
.
:clap2::clap2::clap2:

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Thanks, Leeanne, Ryan, and everyone else who helped (maybe Amanda? Sorry, can't remember everyone.) It is much better than I ever expected!! I was so excited when I realized what it was that I started going crazy and Jackson was looking at me like I had lost my mind. When I opened it, I think he was expecting steak or chicken or something to fall out! You all did a terrific job . . . it is beautiful. I keep thumbing through it chuckling and oohing and aahing over all the cuties. What fun . . .

Oh yes, and Maryam, I love Pablo's haircut!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, that's so funny about the steak and chicken or lack thereof. Check my FB for more haircut pics!

Carolina, I don't think so 

Thank you guys again, I went through it a bunch of times, trying to identify all the names. You can discover new details every single time you look through it, awesome!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Maryam, did Pablo recognize his two buddies?


Let's hope he won't "mark" his favorites:fish:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

WOO HOO!!!!

MY CALENDAR CAME TODAY!! IT IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

:cheer2:Very happy my 3 calendars have arrived. (They will make great gifts for the breeders).:clap2:
'Well Done' Ryan and all who helped bring us so much joy and give less fortunate Havs a chance at a better life!:dance:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I got mine today!!! Thanks Leeann, and a special thanks for the special ":gift" inside!!!! 

Ryan, you should be very proud - you did a fabulous job on this!!!
I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Laurie and all! 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I put our order in so Cicero will be ready to wrap his Christmas gifts.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am dropping a big order off in the mail this morning!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Got my calendar yesterday....WOOT! Love it, Love it!! Such beautiful pictures


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Angie, How did Canada Post treat the package? Was it abused or in good shape? lol

Ryan


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

All was well...and the mail carrier always has a treat for Baloo, his favorite doggie on his mail run  Thanks Ryan! I may order another one just to have for at work so I can see all the cuties when it is crazy stress here


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Angie, You actually know your mailman? wow.. in Toronto everything is so impersonal these days.. lol

Angie, you are not alone.. lots of other people have bought one just to come back and order more or at a later date. Might as well just get them all at once! Keep it nice and easy! 

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

HavaBaloo said:


> All was well...and the mail carrier always has a treat for Baloo, his favorite doggie on his mail run  Thanks Ryan! I may order another one just to have for at work so I can see all the cuties when it is crazy stress here


red mine. Oh to have Jasper be my mail carriers favorite! :bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I dropped off more calendars yesterday.

For those overseas, I think we are going to have to charge more to ship calendars. To ship a calendar to Europe or Australia, is $9.07 and that is just a single one. So I think we are going to ask for $5 additional as we are hoping to use the calendar profits for Havanese Club of America. I hope everyone is okay with this!

Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I will play around with the paypal tonight to include international and what not.. 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I ordered mine a few days ago. Can't wait! And if mailman DARES to bend/fold/mutilate..believe me it will not be pretty :crutch:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We have some pretty big and sturdy envelopes so if there are any issues with the mailings, please let me know. 

If any of you received yours from me (Amanda Brown) if you could drop me a post or pm letting me know it was received (what date would be good too) and the condition- I would like it!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I also ordered a Calendar bei Ebay.
Because Hiro is also on it.
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ours arrived today and it is GREAT! EVERYONE should get one!!!

Thank you for all your hard work you guys!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Holy **** Ryan, you've outdown yourself!*

My calendars came today. They are HUGE and the quality is top of the line. Stunning!!! Bravo to you. People, you will NOT be disappointed. This thing is gorgeous, and feels nice too. I'm in the "biz" and see a lot of shoddy printing, which this is the antithesis of bad printing. Ryan I'd buy you a drink if I could. Ladies and gentlemen, studs and bitches, BUY these calendars!!! They are worth every penny.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amy, Thanks for the props! 

Hopefully more people will buy as we get closer to 2010! 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are great, aren't they Amy? I was also impressed by the calendar's size and the variety of pictures in each month. They don't look at all cluttered and the Havs are just beautiful, every one of them. 

Don't worry, Ryan.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I got my calendars and they are very nice! I think it might be March in our house all year...haha Thanks to everyone that worked on them. Great job, Ryan.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW RYAN....The calendar is fabulous and thanks to all who helped make it happen!! The size is awesome and the pictures are gorgeous!! I hate to write on it, but I want to see it every day on my refrig!! It is worth investing in this beautiful piece of ARTWORK..Bravo!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Trish said:


> WOW RYAN....The calendar is fabulous and thanks to all who helped make it happen!! The size is awesome and the pictures are gorgeous!! I hate to write on it, but I want to see it every day on my refrig!! It is worth investing in this beautiful piece of ARTWORK..Bravo!!


:wink:Buy one to write on and buy another for your refridg!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

THAT IS JUST WHAT I DID..HOW DID YOU KNOW??!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Trish said:


> THAT IS JUST WHAT I DID..HOW DID YOU KNOW??!!!!


smart people think alike! :tea:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Buy one for every room in the house! lol

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use mine for all the doggy dates -playdates, dog class, vet appointments, therapy visits, etc. It is good that it is big cause the pups have busier schedules than I do!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda - You don't put people stuff in your calendar? Just dog stuff?? hahaha

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:tea:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If you give Christmas gifts to your groomer or vet this is perfect! That's what mine are getting. I also sent one to the woman who runs the rescue group we adopted Murphy from and she LOVES it! Said she's not going to write on it so she can save it. I bought one for me and one for my husband to take to work with him. Love them!!! Everyone should have at least one, but like Ryan said, go ahead and get a few!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Whooooooopeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My FANTABULOUS calendar arrived today.

What a wonderful job! I love it! :tea: People....you....must....buy....this :bounce:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm glad you like it Pat!

Ryan


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Remember, all proceeds will be donated to the *
*Havanese Club of America!*

*Makes a great holiday gift!*

http://www.eximiusphotography.com/Eximius_photography_By_Jordan_Faust/2010_Havanese_Calendar.html

Ryan


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

:bump:


OH MY GOSH!!!! I got my first calendar!!!

I must say it is absolutley ADORABLE...

Gang, everyone needs at least one - know times are tough but it is for a great cause, beautiful and makes you smile and laugh just looking at it!

TOOOOOO cute!!!:bounce:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Catherine for the great review! Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I read stuff like this!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Can I also pay using creditcard or bank transfer? 
I would really like a calendar...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Suzanne,
I have sent you a private message.

Thanks
ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

FYI.. If anyone would like to pay with a check, please send me a message and I will give you my address!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Bella09 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,

today I got the great Havanese Calendar 2010. I love it! All these pretty havneses from USA.
It will get a place in my kitchen and I can look at the photos every day!

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Bella looks precious!
How terrific to see the calendar go overseas.
Well done Ryan and team for making that happen!!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Is this the same calendar that is advertised on Havanese Rescue? I just ordered one from them but I can use more that one Hav calendar. Thanks. Linda (Sashamom)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, no, they are not the same calendar. All the proceeds from the forum calendar go to the Havanese Club of America, not HRI.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Linda and the masses..

There is no connecttion between the 2010 HRI and the Havanese Forum Calendar.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I just said that.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, thats weird.. lol.. I did not even see your post?? hahahaha...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's alright, Ryan, I know you have me on ignore. 

To all new members: I'm just kidding! Ryan would never ignore someone... he talks too much, LOL.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina... chu crazy.. lol

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2::bump2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryan, I picked up my calendar today at the playdate from Amanda. You did an outstanding job. Absolutely Beautiful.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:

Get your now before they SELL OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just sending out some calendars so wanting to bump this up


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bumping it up!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Everyone!

Sales are still pretty slow for the Calendar. Hopefully they will be picking up as its getting closer to 2010 and calendar season seems to be under way now.

Remember everyone, all proceeds are being donated to the *Havanese Club of America!*

Ckick below to order!

http://www.eximiusphotography.com/Eximius_photography_By_Jordan_Faust/2010_Havanese_Calendar.html

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It would be a good idea to send them for Halloween presents! If anyone would like me to include a handwritten note, I have no problem doing so- just send me a pm if you want to purchase one and have it sent directly to a love one with a note!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> It would be a good idea to send them for Halloween presents! If anyone would like me to include a handwritten note, I have no problem doing so- just send me a pm if you want to purchase one and have it sent directly to a love one with a note!


and paw-a-graph! eep:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a great idea Amanda! That is very sweet of you to do.

Just think how wonderful it'd be to have them sent as gifts for Halloween,Thanksgiving,early Christmas gift etc.

I can not imagine anyone not loving a havanese calendar! These are very nice and all the havs are so darn cute!!! Ever see some of the Brown Trout calendar havs?uke:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll post a link to my Facebook page. These are such amazing calendars that I would have them all over my house if I could! Of course, the family would likely have me committed, but hey.... the Havs on there are just gorgeous, from puppy cuts, to full coats, 3 month-olds to seniors. Love it!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Since its getting closer to the holiday season, I will be creating some better quantity discounts! will post when it's all setup!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

If anyone has any reviews to post after receiving their calendar, please do!!!

I would like to know what everyone thinks...

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I've said it before, and I'll say it again.....I *love, love, love* my calendar! Ryan, you've done a fabulous job, and we all thank you!! :clap2:


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I just got mine, how exciting! They are the CUTEST group of Havanese pictures ever. I recognize many of my very favorites from the forum. Great job Ryan!

(and thanks so much for going above and beyond to get it to me!)


----------



## lexigirl (Aug 9, 2009)

I just got mine today and love it!!!!! What a great job you have done.....my DH was home for lunch and we had so much fun looking at each picture!!!

Thanks,
Marti


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The Holiday Season is just around the corner guys! The calendat would make the perfect gift or stocking stuffer! 


Thanks
Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just sent out another big batch and can be ready for anyone who needs some more


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Shop early and shop often


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey everyone!

We have sold just over one third of our calendar stock! Just 7 weeks till we get to 2010!

Please consider buying some for holiday gifts or for any occasion! They make great stocking stuffers!

http://www.eximiusphotography.com/Eximius_photography_By_Jordan_Faust/2010_Havanese_Calendar.html

Hopefully we can sell out by end of year! 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They make great birthday gifts also!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Got my calendar today.
It is beautiful. DH and I spent some time admiring all the great photos.
What gorgeous dogs!!!
Thanks to all who worked on this project.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Just a reminder that we still have plenty of inventory left which we NEED to sell!!

Remember, all proceeds will be donated to the Havanese Club of America (HCA)

http://www.eximiusphotography.com/Eximius_photography_By_Jordan_Faust/2010_Havanese_Calendar.html

Thanks everyone who has supported the calendar this year!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ryan, is there another Havanese group, like on Yahoo or somewhere? Can you tell about the calendar there? 

This calendar is so well done, with all the beautiful photos of the dogs, and the photos are big enough to see well, I think there must be lots of Havanese folks that would love to get their hands on them, if only they knew about it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sheri,

Yes, I also post the calendar on the main Yahoo Havanese message boards. Hopefully sales will pick up going into the post Thanksgiving holiday shopping season!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Get your calendars while they're hot!!!!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Have they sold out?

I need to order another one if they're still available.

I tried the link but it didn't work.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wanda, they just posted a couple days ago that the calendars were all gone. 

They are great, sorry you missed them!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh I got one and they really are great. However, I ordered it back in August and it is now MIA :Cry:

I thought I put it somewhere safe until it was time to break it out but, alas, I was wrong.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like me... You probably put it somewhere so safe you just can't find it! ound:

Hope you find it, though! (Before the year's out!)


----------



## a10rivera (Jan 23, 2009)

*Calendars*

Hi there, any chance these calendars are still available? Thank YOu!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wanda & Rivera

There is a small possibilty there are still acouple floating around. Let me see what I can do!

Ryan


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Bummed I missed out on these! Would like to order one if any are available or become available!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

If ther are no more Forum Calendars I believe Havanese Rescue may still have some of their calendars

http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=85&products_id=589


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:bump::tea:

I just had my calendar out on my desk this morning doing some doggy planning for the summer and I have to say I really like this month as it is so bright and cheerful  Great job Ryan!


----------



## KimF (Nov 11, 2008)

We loooove our 2010 calendar! Are there plans for a 2011 calendar?


----------

